# Not sure if these silicone are good. Low priced



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.handmademolds.com/soap-molds



I'm about ready to buy my first silicone molds. I didn't want to order junk.Our dear friends in China are experts at manufacturing low cost items as we all know.
I would like to get some lard folk advice on these molds.

Thank you guys


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't believe that I've ever ordered from this particular supplier, but I've ordered quite a few silicone molds from Aliexpress and a few others in China and they are just fine. I don't know that I'd necessarily want to eat something cooked in a silicone mold from China, but I have no problem using the molds for soap.


----------



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I don't believe that I've ever ordered from this particular supplier, but I've ordered quite a few silicone molds from Aliexpress and a few others in China and they are just fine. I don't know that I'd necessarily want to eat something cooked in a silicone mold from China, but I have no problem using the molds for soap.



Thank you navigator. And  I agree on the food.


----------



## paillo (Jan 23, 2016)

I've ordered lovely, detailed silicone molds similar to these from China. Perfectly fine if you don't mind waiting a few weeks for shipping, or at least that's been my experience.


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2016)

From the description, it looks like these are molds for guest-size soap.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2016)

Also those kinds of (detailed) molds are best for mp.  For cp, go with something less intricate.  Not sure what your purpose is so just thought I'd mention it.  I like a basic one pound loaf mold like this; it produces four good sized bars and won't drown you in soap as quickly as most loaf molds will.


----------



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

paillo said:


> I've ordered lovely, detailed silicone molds similar to these from China. Perfectly fine if you don't mind waiting a few weeks for shipping, or at least that's been my experience.




Thank you paillo


----------



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Also those kinds of (detailed) molds are best for mp.  For cp, go with something less intricate.  Not sure what your purpose is so just thought I'd mention it.  I like a basic one pound loaf mold like this; it produces four good sized bars and won't drown you in soap as quickly as most loaf molds will.




Thank you I was wondering about all that detail. So a thin trace maybe? I have not made my first batch of soap yet. My first batches will be oilive oil 100%  and work my way up.

They have some tutorials, I have not looked at them.

*Related Blog Posts*



 Make Cold Process Soap Tutorial
 Make Cold Process Soap Tutorial
 Make Cold Process Soap Embeds Tutorial
 Essential SoapART 1 How to Make Soap, Crock Pot, Hot Process
 Make Cold Process Gemstone and Rock Soaps Tutorial
 Make Salt Soap Tutorial
 Make Rebatch Soap Tutorial
 The nature of the Handmade Soap analysis-1
 How To Make Cold Process Soap Tutorial
 How To Make Retro Rose Soap
 How To Make Funky Flower Power Soap
 Six Color Pop Mica Swirl Tutorial
 How To Make An Upright Soap Swirl Tutorial
 How To Make An Oval Soap Mold Tutorial
 How To Make Melt and Pour Clear Soap To Incorporate Mica Curls Tutorial
 How To Make Goats Milk Soap Tutorial
 Soaps raw material-coconut oil
 Soaps raw materials--palm oil
 Soaps raw materials--shortening
 Soaps raw materials--olive oil
 Soaps raw materials--avocado oil
 Soaps raw materials--Shea Butter
 Soaps raw materials--castor oil
 Soaps raw materials--aloe oil
 Soaps raw material-primrose oil
 Soaps raw material-st John's wort oil
 Soaps raw materials--sunflower oil
 Soaps raw materials--rice bran oil
 Soaps raw materials--corn oil
 Soaps raw materials--sunflower seed oil
 Soaps raw materials--grape seed oil
 Soaps raw materials--wheat germ oil
 Soaps raw materials--sweet almond 
 Soaps raw materials-jojoba oil
 Soaps raw materials-rose hips
 Soaps raw material-CANOLA OIL
 Soaps raw materials--soybean oil
 Soaps raw materials--natural beeswax
 Do soap general term
 How To Make Melt and Pour Gemstone and Rock Soap Tutorial
 Cool Soap Wrapping Ideas
 How To Use Soap Stamps Tutorial
 How To Make Your Own Custom Silicone Soap Molds Tutorial
 How To make Textured Soap Mold Inserts Using Silicone Or Polyurethane
 How To Make Your Own Silicone Soap Mold Liners Tutorial
 Crock Pot Hot Process ( CPHP ) Soap Tutorial
 How To Wrap Delicate Handmade Soap Tutorial
 Dreaded Orange Spots (DOS) An Experiment In Soap Making
 Layered Crystal Gem Soap Tutorial


----------



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

lsg said:


> From the description, it looks like these are molds for guest-size soap.



Reg bars are in there. I found maybe 10 or 3 and a nice 4 bar rectangle  mold with rounded corners 

This is one that I put in the cart and the handmade one.

http://www.handmademolds.com/soap-m...ft-molds-diy-handmade-soap-molds#.VqOdt1mjKSp


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2016)

Pouring at a thin trace will definitely help.  But the trick with too much detail will be unmolding the soap.  The one you linked above is reasonable for cp; just make sure the soap hardens well before unmolding. The other thing to consider is that you shouldn't make a batch that small (too much can go wrong in small quantities), so if you use that mold buy a few or have another mold handy to put the extra batter into.


----------



## scott312 (Jan 23, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Pouring at a thin trace will definitely help.  But the trick with too much detail will be unmolding the soap.  The one you linked above is reasonable for cp; just make sure the soap hardens well before unmolding. The other thing to consider is that you shouldn't make a batch that small (too much can go wrong in small quantities), so if you use that mold buy a few or have another mold handy to put the extra batter into.



Thank you cara.
Yes I told myself I would have to have a bunch of the molds. Or maybe use for batch over runs or size batch to where I would have a 1/2 lb to lb extra. Not sure if that's the thing to do : )


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have many of these molds that are very detailed, and I've found that pouring at a thin trace is definitely required. I like to CPOP my soaps, and by doing this, I've had no problem unmolding them the following day. If not gelled, I'd probably wait a week, or at least several days before unmolding. Soaps made in silicone molds with thick walls are easily unmolded. I do have some that have thin walls, like this, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000M9N7CM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20, and I've had more trouble getting the soaps out of these without having to push hard with my thumbs, and I've dented the soaps. With thicker molds like this one, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Snow...51&btsid=94baaad5-be7d-477f-b026-6fa0223f3bfd, it's much simpler to remove the soap, just pull the edges away, flip the mold upside down, and the soap drops out. If you really love a mold, there's no reason not to use it. They're all useable, some are just a lot more work than others. For me, thick walled silicone is definitely the way to go. 

Here is one of my soaps from a detailed mold. The mold is one of those with thicker sides, and this soap was gelled. You can see that all of the detail is intact.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2016)

Great tips navigator! And beautiful soap, by the way!


----------

